# 16v ABA Turbo upgrade



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

So i finally collected the parts i am going to upgrade for this years race season. 
I snatched up John Betz Roll cage from his red corrado. 
I got the hook up from my good friend Aaron on a set of 1000cc Injectors. 
Just got a new 044 pump for the new 034efi Surge tank and i got a new clutch pac 
for this year. 2600lbs PP 6 puc disc 9.5lbs Flywheel. 
and last but not least My main man Jerry Rynolds AKA White Beard is machining me a fully ported and polished 16v head. 
Going to the Dyno and retune for c16 so i can turn the boost all the way up on the GT3076 
looking to make 550+whp and finally run a low 11 second 1/4 mile this year. i currently run 12.30 @ 117mph on pump gas 92 octane at 24psi boost. So hopefully 150whp more will get me 1.0 second faster in the 1/4 mile.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

MORE!


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

Who's clutch setup you running? 

Thinking I'm gonna go with similar. Probably Clutchnet 6-puck red PP setup for very similar power requirements. 



Setup looks good dude! :thumbup:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I've been using the 6puc clutch net for years. great clutch. 
I used a OEM VR6 PP with it. this time i went with a package deal from XTR for a 2600lbs PP and 
flywheel included with the clutch for a desent price. 

More? 

I'll post vds of the dyno retune session and ofcourse drag footage for this year. 
:beer::beer:


----------



## nw_vw (May 1, 2009)

Thats alot of power, what engine managment?


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

034efi 1C Waste spark. been running and tuning this system for 4 years.... works good. 
:beer::beer:


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Awesome to see. In for support.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Subscribed:beer:


----------



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

REPOMAN said:


> Going to the Dyno and retune for c16 so i can turn the boost all the way up on the GT3076 looking to make 550+whp and finally run a low 11 second 1/4 mile this year. i currently run 12.30 @ 117mph on pump gas 92 octane at 24psi boost. So hopefully 150whp more will get me 1.0 second faster in the 1/4 mile.


What power were you making at the 24psi level and what was your 60' on the 12.30et run? Given your location, have you considered going E85 instead of c16? Properly dialed in, 550+ whp should put you squarely in the 10s. BTW, what cams are you currently running and can you post some details of your setup?

Cheers!


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

DAMN! got some many questions about putting the 16v head on the ABA block.Can you do a quick list of whats needed?


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

at 24psi 410whp on pump 92oct 1.9 60' 12 psi on the slicks, launching at 5psi boost and shifting like a ***** due to the soft syncros in the 02A. I like to drive it home after the race to.lol 

Engine

•2.0l ABA 
•83.5mm JE Thermal coated pistons 
•159mm H beam rods 
•Forged 92.8mm crank 
9A IM shaft gear, 9A oil pump shaft on ABA pump
9A crank timing gear
•GT3076R Turbo 
•44mm Tial Wastegate 
•50mm Tial BOV 
•3" Down pipe/Exhaust 
•BBM BOMB intake manifold 
•80mm Throttle body 
•BBM Fuel rail 
•860cc Bosch EV14 injectors 
•034EFI 1C wastespark Fuel injection 
•LC1 W/B 02 
•Liquid intercooler 17.5 GPM 
•2.0l 16V head stock 
•TT HD Springs 
•TT 268 Cams 
•3.8bar FPR 
•Fluidamper harmonic ballancer

Transmission

•02A CCM 123 ATA 45R w/3.94 R&P 
•DSS stage 3 Axles 
•6puc Foramic Sprung clutch 
•10lbs Flywheel

Suspension

•Raceland Adj coilovers 

Exhaust

•Custome 3" Exhaust

Brakes

•Brembo Slotted & drilled Rotors


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

It was a shame today I drove to the shop to start the teardown... man it is running great, hella fast 5krpm in 3rd gear i ripped up a Supra Turbo this morning on the freeway... 
well 5 hours later the engine/transaxle are out and the motor is torn down... Good news is the pistons are fine. head looks good. nice clean combustion.
I'm going to install new rod bearings, front and rear main seals, IM seal,and a new set of rings since it is torn down.
Got the old fuel pump out and the new Surge tank ready for install. the old Clutch was ready to eat threw the rivits so i got it out in time. 4 years of wear and tear. the old flywheel is done scrap.
I will finish stripping the block and tanking it for the machine shop next week.
here are a few pics


----------



## GTIYR87 (Nov 1, 2006)

I hope my 16vt runs as good as yours:thumbup: love seeing it at pacW.

:beer::beer:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Thanks, It will be running 8 events this year. 
Import Challange series Woodburn 
Bug Run
Pacific Waterlands
looking to run 11.0's this year.
:beer::beer:


----------



## Keltz (Feb 24, 2010)

I've seen your rado. Nice car! Hoping I could possibly get a ride in it sometime? I'm looking at building an ABF turbo as well, and wondered how fun one of these could be? I'm mostly in the fantasy side of the thought process, but slowly reading on what I need to do!

Overall, nice car, and a nice motor! Woo Portland!


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Thanks To be honest this car is Dangerous. You have to be very carefull were you let it off the chain and be ready to get out of the throttle quickly. at the track on slicks no problem but on the street/highway it gets scetchy real fast. I swear the torque twists the unibody on hard acceleration. even though I had a LSD it still torque steers bad due to the FWD axles.. one long one short.
still fun as hell.
Catch me some night at a local GTG and i will give you a ride.
:beer::beer:


----------



## GTIYR87 (Nov 1, 2006)

driving to Oregon lol :laugh:


----------



## Keltz (Feb 24, 2010)

Will do!! Which gtg's do you go to?? :laugh:


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Repoman, 
I made some big changes to my MK1 over the winter as well. I am looking to run low 11s as well this year. I cant wait to line up with you again. We were running real close last year, my best was 12.2, I am happy to here that your making that much power. I should have mine on the Dyno next month for final tuning.. :beer:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I make the SEPDX GTG a few times a year. Micky finns has good burgers and beers.

I need more hp for my heavy corrado to get into the 11's.I wish it was the weight of a MK1
So how is the Jetta? What have you done for this year?
I had the intank fuel pump siezed and catch fire causing a melt down between cyl 2-3 mid last season.
I resurfaced the head and a new gasket got me threw Pacific Waterlands but now it's time to
Resurface the Block to finish the repair right. which is what this post is about...adding the surge
tank so no pressure is put on the new/used OEM intank pump.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

The Jetta is good, running strong. I love that thing..
As for what i did on the MK1. I got a New Bigger Turbo. Did a Air to water. Got rid of the nasty FMIC that was my grill. lol. Pushed the boost up to 22psi. Gutted the whole thing, just a seat and steering wheel. I tried to get the weight down a little more. Its getting new paint next week. 
I have been trying to find a O2A case to put the CCM VR gear set in but have not been able to find one. So i am still on the 020. Lucky for me i have 3 spare, Just in case.. I mean I know its going to go its just a mater of when.. I did a few other things but you will just have to wait and see. I cant give out all my new stuff.. :laugh:


----------



## vwchlng (Jun 13, 2004)

REPOMAN said:


> Thanks To be honest this car is Dangerous. You have to be very carefull were you let it off the chain and be ready to get out of the throttle quickly. at the track on slicks no problem but on the street/highway it gets scetchy real fast. I swear the torque twists the unibody on hard acceleration. even though I had a LSD it still torque steers bad due to the FWD axles.. one long one short.
> still fun as hell.
> Catch me some night at a local GTG and i will give you a ride.
> :beer::beer:


I have had the misfortune of being in the passanger seat, and driver seat of this thing while trying to get the tune done. The pucker factor is about a 9 1/2 out of 10 on street tires when driving it, and a full 10+ when riding in the passenger seat with Don behind the wheel.

Don, given the amount of power that was made when you lost control of the boost, and the amount of flex I witnessed in that front cross member, have you given any thought to increasing the strength of that weak point in the chasis? I swear that front motor mount and cross member should all be one solid peice. There was at least 2" of flex happening with a solid front motor mount, so all that flex was the cross member.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Next time we GTG I'll let you take it for a spin Gary. now that it's tuned and pulls harder longer then before. 
I will talk to Jerry about the crossmember issue. I don't want to weld it due to the fact i want to
be able to pull the front end apart if i need to. Maybe removing the rubber pieces inbetween
the member and the unibody where the bolt go. use a urathane bushing instead of OEM rubber.
:beer::beer:


----------



## jasonbend79 (Jul 19, 2007)

Looks good Don cant wait to see the WHP number. :beer::beer:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

How is your Build doing Jason?
Has John had one of you guys cut the roll bar out of the red corrado yet?
I bought it and would like to install it while my Corrado is down.


----------



## jasonbend79 (Jul 19, 2007)

Going good Don got a couple of new projects I will have to show you, we started to pull it, when you need it by? I will be over there in a few weeks, and could maybe bring it to you.


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

Repoman, everything looks good just..... this new FW is .... scary. All these bores between FW bolts and main FW mass is definitely not a good idea at least.
Just a thought.. Be careful !


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

That sounds good Jason....
:thumbup:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

R.I.P
ABA BLOCK
2001-2012

I am sad to say that it is the end of the road for my ABA block. 
We had some fast times and some hard times. 
We made alot a new friends and a few rivals over these past 11 years.

I remember it just like yesterday when i installed you into my Corrado all painted Red and shinny.
I topped you with a G60 8v head and forced you with a Lysholm S/C. 
You gave me 192whp and a 14.2 1/4 times and a Drag race Championship at WaterWagens 2003That was great untill i Detonated you and Egg shapped your first crank.

Then i gave you your first set of Forged pistons and a solid lifter big valve/port head and you rewarded me with 236whp and a 13.7 1/4 mile time. 
That was fun daily driving you for 4 years making all my neibors crazy.
Then I decided to go 16v.

Nice new blue paint and a freash set of Forged pistons with a 16v hat, you were happy producing
282whp and a 13.1 1/4 mile time. Life was good untill your old friend Lysholm let go with a bearing failure.

We talked about a turbo setup and I forced you to go big with the GT3076R.... Wow that was awsome
458whp and a 12.24 1/4 time. I knew you were hurt when the old fuel pump died while racing.
I figured it was just a sprain so I bandaged you up with a new Head gasket and turned the boost down and you got me threw the season like a champ.

I was given the news today by the Machinist/Doctor after taking off .020 they found a terminal crack in between cyl 2 and 3. 
Im sorry ABA block It's Cancer. We had a good run you and i but i am afraid your days as a race engine are over.... 
look on the bright side, I can still use you as a boat anchor.

R.I.P
ABA Block
2001-2012
:beer::beer:


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

Curious what the bore size was and where the failure occured?


This a wall failure between the bores or at the deck surface?





Bummer to hear though. Time for a new block and swap it all over. :thumbup:


----------



## logjammin' (Jan 10, 2010)

Fast929 said:


> Curious what the bore size was and where the failure occured?


83.5mm - he mentioned it a few posts up


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I will post pics when i retrive the block from the MORGUE....
I have another ABA block to send to the machine shop it will need the full monty.
Deck, Bore, Line, Magna flex Xray. the works to make sure it is good.


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

11 years is a solid run. Lol

Hoping my non-bubble 84mm bore is happy ;-)



Good luck with the new mill!


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

I understand that you used the ABA block in your car, I run the 9A with 83.5 pistons. I am wondering if the issue that you had is something that I should be worried about? 
So it cracked between #2 & #3, was this something that was causing a power loss? or did you lose compression in those cylinders? 
As you know I run mine at High comp Turbo. 22psi this year. I am more worried about the head coming off than cracking the block, but then i guess i could be wrong. 
Any info on why or how you found this would be great. Thanks.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Seems to me that block had a very good run. :laugh:

All the honda guys, even at these "low" power levels are killing sleeves all the time.


----------



## GTIYR87 (Nov 1, 2006)

RIP Aba


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

AJmustDIE said:


> Seems to me that block had a very good run. :laugh:
> 
> All the honda guys, even at these "low" power levels are killing sleeves all the time.


Don't kid yourself. A properly sleeved Honda mill is zero joke. I'd take their head efficiency over my "stout" block all day - everyday .....


----------



## SirSpectre (Mar 20, 2011)

When did that GT3076 spool up on that sucker?


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Jones84 said:


> I understand that you used the ABA block in your car, I run the 9A with 83.5 pistons. I am wondering if the issue that you had is something that I should be worried about?
> So it cracked between #2 & #3, was this something that was causing a power loss? or did you lose compression in those cylinders?
> As you know I run mine at High comp Turbo. 22psi this year. I am more worried about the head coming off than cracking the block, but then i guess i could be wrong.
> Any info on why or how you found this would be great. Thanks.


To early to say what it was but I have abused this block alot over the years. It could have been a casting flaw from the manufacture.
it was a 96 ABA NON oil squirter block that i had tapped for oil squirters.
I had a head water flang fail causing a over heat/head gasket
I knocked out #3 oil squirter once and drove 20 miles on low oil pressure.
I broke a BBM dizzy gizzy and lost oil pressure once.
I destroyed 1 crank and a set of pistons early on with the 83.0 mm bore 8v S/C
I Broke a Crank when I hit 10,000 RPM and broke the OEM trigger wheel the first time.
I broke another OEM trigger wheel at 9000 RPM 
I had the Fuel pump failure and burned the head/ gasket and block.
I had a OEM thermastat fail at the track/over heat head gasket 

Yeah this block has been threw alot. it has had 20+ psi boost it's whole life.
I will ask the machinist when i pick it up next week.
I looked at the new ABA block today and it is a NON oil squirter block also so i am looking for a
pre 96 ABA w/ OEM squirters.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

I Just pulled out my ABA None Oil Squirter block from My MK2 16vt a few weeks ago. I replaced it with one that has The Squirter's. I have one more ABA block not sure if its got them or not. I will pull the pan tomorrow and see. If it has them you are welcome to it.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Fast929 said:


> Don't kid yourself. A properly sleeved Honda mill is zero joke. I'd take their head efficiency over my "stout" block all day - everyday .....


You're acting like I assume honda's don't make power.
I hang in a shop that boosts/tunes them everyday, :laugh:

I don't like them, but I respect them.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

SirSpectre said:


> When did that GT3076 spool up on that sucker?


I have DATA LOGS showing 25-28psi at 5400rpm
CLT= Coolent Temp
TPS= Throttle Posistion
MAP= Manifold Pressure KPA
MAT= Manafold Intake Temps Celcius
RPMxA/FxCLTxTPSxMAPxMATxINJ P/W
3859	1.07	79	23.5	80.9	36	4.578	1
4305	0.92	80	32.3	97	36	5.33	PRELOAD
4852	0.78	80	16.9	87.8	36	3.63	1
4852	0.78	80	16.9	87.8	36	3.63	1
5207	0.78	80	20.2	73.5	36	4.461	1
5377	0.83	176F	33.6	96.3	96F	5.408	LAUNCH
5377	0.83	80	33.6	96.3	36	5.408	1
5756	0.8	80	38.1	106.3	36	4.49	1
6120	0.77	80	38.1	109	36	4.669	1
6432	0.81	80	38.8	118.6	36	6.442	1
6432	0.81	80	38.8	118.6	36	6.442	1
6783	0.8	80	38.2	134.4	36	7.082	1
6945	0.8	80	42.8	153.7	36	7.899	1
6945	0.8	80	42.8	153.7	36	7.899	1
6928	0.8	80	60.1	197.9	36	9.765	1
6896	0.77	81	76.1	233.4	36	11.266	1
6896	0.77	81	76.1	233.4	36	11.266	1
7193	0.78	81	86.3	245.7	36	11.787	1
7604	0.79	81	88.7	241.9	36	11.83	1
7604	0.79	81	88.7	241.9	36	11.83	1
7968	0.8	81	83.4	246.9	36	10.931	1
8301	0.81	81	79.5	247.2	36	12.355	1
8543	0.81	81	69.5	246.1	36	10.976	1
8648	0.8	81	61.2	247.2	37	11.032	1
8648	0.8	81	61.2	247.2	37	11.032	1
8810	0.81	81	64.3	245.3	37	12.344	1
8800	0.79	81	66.5	252.6	37	12.67	1
8812	0.78	81	72.6	254.6	37	12.752	1
8829	0.78	81	74.4	253.8	37	11.318	1
8832	0.78	81	81.8	255.7	37	12.806	1
8720	0.8	81	86.2	251.1	38	12.597	1
8782	0.79	81	91.7	249.9	38	12.544	1
8823	0.77	81	94.3	253	38	12.688	1
8803	0.78	81	94.9	256.9	38	12.853	1
8827	0.78	81	92.9	253	39	11.282	1
8803	0.77	81	97.9	256.5	39	12.842	1
8757	0.78	81	94.6	256.1	39	12.819	1
8782	0.78	82	90.9	252.3	40	11.248	1
8858	0.79	81	98.7	255.3	40	12.792	1
8796	0.77	82	98.2	256.5	40	12.838	1
8755	0.8	179F	85.7	250.3	104F	11.166	SHIFT2nd
8705	0.8	82	72	244.2	41	12.29	1
8786	0.8	82	42.5	240.7	41	10.739	1
8338	0.78	82	0	112.4	41	4.894	1
7861	0.86	82	0	44.7	42	1.891	1
7435	0.78	82	0	23.5	42	0.003	1
7089	0.75	82	0	19.6	42	0.003	1
6661	0.76	82	42.1	53.1	43	3.67	1
5611	0.93	82	79.3	118.2	43	6.36	1
5611	0.93	82	79.3	118.2	43	6.36	1
5387	0.86	82	99.9	129.8	43	6.842	1
5364	0.74	82	99.9	135.9	44	7.102	1
5486	0.77	82	99.9	150.2	44	7.69	1
5524	0.77	82	99.7	171	44	8.621	1
5687	0.74	83	100	186	44	9.205	1
5761	0.74	82	99.9	216.8	45	10.557	1
5924	0.75	83	99.9	240.7	45	11.501	1
6083	0.76	83	99.9	254.2	45	10.67	1
6249	0.78	83	99.9	263	45	11.117	1
6402	0.8	83	99.9	249.9	45	10.56	1
6559	0.8	83	99.9	246.9	46	10.432	1
6559	0.8	83	99.9	246.9	46	10.432	1
6675	0.8	83	99.9	258.8	46	10.938	1
6832	0.81	83	99.9	252.3	46	10.658	1
7004	0.81	83	99.9	256.1	46	10.824	1
7004	0.81	83	99.9	256.1	46	10.824	1
7116	0.81	83	99.9	258	46	10.904	1
7258	0.81	83	99.9	251.5	46	10.627	1
7399	0.81	83	99.9	254.2	46	10.883	1
7399	0.81	83	99.9	254.2	46	10.883	1
7533	0.8	83	99.9	255.7	47	10.954	1
7679	0.81	83	99.9	256.1	47	11.048	1
7679	0.81	83	99.9	256.1	47	11.048	1
7814	0.8	181F	75.6	250.7	116F	10.885	SHIFT3rd
7918	0.81	83	0	179.1	47	7.774	1
7918	0.81	83	0	179.1	47	7.774	1
7397	0.8	83	0	58.5	47	2.474	1
7025	0.79	83	0	28.1	47	1.187	1
7025	0.79	83	0	28.1	47	1.187	1
6656	0.77	84	12	23.1	48	0.003	1
6406	0.76	84	68.3	96.3	48	5.515	1
6406	0.76	84	68.3	96.3	48	5.515	1
5321	0.86	84	100	137.9	48	7.142	1
5321	0.86	84	100	137.9	48	7.142	1
5322	0.74	84	99.9	150.6	48	7.714	1
5337	0.73	84	99.9	155.6	48	7.92	1
5346	0.74	84	99.9	170.2	49	8.582	1
5346	0.74	84	99.9	170.2	49	8.582	1
5341	0.73	84	99.9	186	49	9.256	1
5439	0.77	84	99.9	196.8	49	9.712	1
5439	0.77	84	99.9	196.8	49	9.712	1
5501	0.74	84	99.9	221.8	49	10.77	1
5562	0.74	84	99.9	259.2	49	12.117	1
5631	0.75	84	99.9	261.1	49	10.952	1
5631	0.75	84	99.9	261.1	49	10.952	1
5708	0.77	84	99.9	256.9	49	10.776	1
5766	0.78	84	99.9	268.4	49	11.338	1
5826	0.79	84	99.9	258.4	49	10.845	1
5826	0.79	84	99.9	258.4	49	10.845	1
5895	0.8	84	99.9	269.2	50	11.366	1
5895	0.8	84	99.9	269.2	50	11.366	1
5972	0.78	84	99.9	266.1	50	11.238	1
6030	0.79	84	99.9	255	50	10.693	1
6030	0.79	84	99.9	255	50	10.693	1
6097	0.82	84	99.9	262.3	50	11.002	1
6174	0.79	85	99.9	252.6	50	10.674	1
6174	0.79	85	99.9	252.6	50	10.674	1
6232	0.79	85	99.9	257.3	50	10.872	1
6293	0.81	85	99.7	258	50	10.901	1
6293	0.81	85	99.7	258	50	10.901	1
6361	0.79	85	99.9	251.5	50	10.627	1
6417	0.8	85	99.9	267.7	50	11.309	1
6417	0.8	85	99.9	267.7	50	11.309	1
6478	0.8	85	99.9	253	50	10.688	1
6539	0.8	85	99.9	249.9	51	10.562	1
6539	0.8	85	99.9	249.9	51	10.562	1
6607	0.8	85	99.9	262.3	51	11.077	1
6607	0.8	85	99.9	262.3	51	11.077	1
6663	0.8	85	99.9	252.3	51	10.661	1
6724	0.8	85	100	251.1	51	10.61	1
6792	0.8	85	99.7	260.3	51	11	1
6834	0.8	85	99.9	263.4	51	11.128	1
6834	0.8	85	99.9	263.4	51	11.128	1
6899	0.8	85	99.9	255	51	10.776	1
6954	0.8	85	99.9	249.6	51	10.549	1
7000	0.8	85	99.9	251.9	51	10.64	1
7000	0.8	85	99.9	251.9	51	10.64	1
7059	0.81	86	99.9	249.9	51	10.563	1
7106	0.8	85	99.9	257.3	52	10.869	1
7106	0.8	85	99.9	257.3	52	10.869	1
7164	0.81	186F	73.2	250.3	125F	10.576	SHIFT4th
7429	0.8	86	0	143.3	52	6.138	1
7159	0.83	86	0	54.7	52	2.315	1
7159	0.83	86	0	54.7	52	2.315	1
6830	0.76	86	71	82	52	4.885	1
5990	0.89	86	99.9	151	52	7.728	1
5990	0.89	86	99.9	151	52	7.728	1
5491	0.81	86	99.9	167.1	52	8.454	1
5356	0.74	86	99.9	185.6	52	9.24	1
5356	0.74	86	99.9	185.6	52	9.24	1
5357	0.73	86	99.9	212.6	52	10.378	1
5372	0.73	86	99.9	235.7	53	11.352	1
5372	0.73	86	99.9	235.7	53	11.352	1
5403	0.73	86	99.9	241.9	53	11.616	1
5437	0.73	86	99.9	261.1	53	12.424	1
5437	0.73	86	99.9	261.1	53	12.424	1
5465	0.73	86	99.9	268.4	53	12.736	1
5485	0.74	86	99.9	266.5	53	11.258	1
5485	0.74	86	99.9	266.5	53	11.258	1
5524	0.74	86	100	259.2	53	10.955	1
5524	0.74	86	100	259.2	53	10.955	1
5560	0.77	86	99.9	256.1	53	10.818	1
5595	0.77	86	99.9	268.8	53	11.352	1
5616	0.78	86	99.9	275	53	11.611	1
5616	0.78	86	99.9	275	53	11.611	1
5656	0.77	86	99.9	261.1	53	10.954	1
5685	0.77	86	99.7	255.7	54	10.726	1
5685	0.77	86	99.7	255.7	54	10.726	1
5712	0.77	86	99.9	261.1	54	10.955	1
5738	0.77	86	99.9	256.5	54	10.76	1
5738	0.77	86	99.9	256.5	54	10.76	1
5772	0.78	87	99.9	260.7	54	10.936	1
5800	0.77	87	99.9	263	54	11.043	1
5800	0.77	87	99.9	263	54	11.043	1
5826	0.77	87	99.9	255.7	54	10.726	1
5846	0.77	87	99.9	272.7	54	11.52	1
5878	0.77	87	99.9	255.3	54	10.714	1
5878	0.77	188F	99.9	255.3	129F	10.714	FINISH
5905	0.79	87	93.4	258.4	54	10.851	1


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Jones84 said:


> I Just pulled out my ABA None Oil Squirter block from My MK2 16vt a few weeks ago. I replaced it with one that has The Squirter's. I have one more ABA block not sure if its got them or not. I will pull the pan tomorrow and see. If it has them you are welcome to it.


That would be cool Ryan, I would totally owe you big time...
Do you like that Data Log showing 8800rpm shift?
:beer::beer:


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

REPOMAN said:


> That would be cool Ryan, I would totally owe you big time...
> Do you like that Data Log showing 8800rpm shift?
> :beer::beer:


I did, Very nice. 
I do have 3 9a blocks, If you wanted to go that route, I will pull my other ABA down in the morning and let you know just as soon as i do. If its not the right one I do know of one that is, if i remember correct a 95 so it should have them. Dude wants $75. I was going to grab it any way. Fingers crossed the one I have is what you need.. 

I did want to ask you, Where do you get your DYNO tuning done at. I Have gone to PRE. Never again.. I was told Forged, but I here bad bad things about them. If you know of a good place please let me know.. Thanks


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I do all my own tuning at Bel Air in Oregon City. $200 for a couple of hours.
I can give you a hand when you go and the hook up there.
yeah if it is still available i will go for it $75 no problem.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Check your PM. :beer:


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

I found one, I will PM you with My # so we can get it..


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Thanks Ryan.
UPDATE
so looks like i will pick up the new block from Ryan on monday. I had a agreement to purchous 
a new set of 11.1:1 comp ratio pistons from a local then he bailed...LAME

Now i am looking at maybe picking up Todd Pavics used set of 11.3:1 83.5mm pistons
looking to make a high comp ratio turbo setup and make 600whp.
Todd made 700whp with those pistons.

1 Last option i am looking at is my Main man and Fabricator Jerry Rynolds of RPM 
Rynolds Performance Motors has a 95.5 stroke crank and a set of 12.1:1 pistons he might build for me.
That would produce a ****load of WTQ and 700whp no problem.

my final option is reinstall my 8.5:1 pistons and go from were i was at before add a race gas tune.
Next week will tell which way i will go.
:beer::beer:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

New Block is off to the machine shop. 
FYI when a ABA block says MEXICO it is a 96 or newer. this block is a 98 block so the crank is
cast and there are nor oil squirters.... I took my old squirters down to the machine shop where
they will drill and tap the oil galley to add my squirters.
Deck Bore and Main..$$$
I got the new set of Rings from JE. I am just going to use the old 8.5:1 JE's for this build.
I have committed to swapping over to E85. so a retune is in order when i install it.
I will post pics when i get the block back from the ,achine shop.
:beer::beer:


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

REPOMAN said:


> I have committed to swapping over to E85.


Get ready for the stench and the eye burning. :laugh:


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Let me know when you get ready for tuning, I want to come down with the bunny for the same thing. 
Maybe get a better deal.. 

Sorry about the Block being wrong. If I would have seen it first we could have avoided this crap. Again I am sorry for that.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

No problem, I am glad i have it to the machine shop and will have it ready to assemble soon.
BTW 
I found the Engine Enamal finally. JEGS:thumbup:

When i go I will deal for 6hrs for $400 split it with me $200 each.
I will only need maybe 2 hours. won't take me long to get the current tune adjusted.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

perfect, all i need is to fine tune my fuel for the new injectors. Maybe play with the timing..


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

i couldn't find the ar :facepalm:


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

I just noticed in that data log that you reved that thing to 8800rpm...


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Jeebus said:


> I just noticed in that data log that you reved that thing to 8800rpm...


All the time. 
:thumbup::thumbup:

I might be picking up a 80' Scirocco today and build another 16v Turbo drag car that weighs 
1000lbs lighter then the Corrado.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

REPOMAN said:


> All the time.
> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I might be picking up a 80' Scirocco today and build another 16v Turbo drag car that weighs
> 1000lbs lighter then the Corrado.


Are you trying to get as light as me?? That would be cool if you did, then you could do the High Comp that you wanted to do..


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Not for me I am getting my brother in law into Import Drag racing.....
We are going to look at 2 sciroccos tomarrow.... 16V turbo builds:thumbup:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Finally got the new block back from he machine shop... Assembly is next.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Whats with the stipes?? thats not what you said you were going to do.. LOL


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

You're a weird guy. lol.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Jones84 said:


> Whats with the stipes?? thats not what you said you were going to do.. LOL


Yeah I know, The ruby red looked Pink... NOT gonna Happen
I resprayed the intake pipes Cobalt Blue it looked so good i decided to paint the block Cobalt Blue with 10 Lightning bolts to signify the 10 perfect lights i have made over the years.
That and in pictures i want to be able to identifie this block from the last.
It may sound and look silly but there are alot of 16vT builds out there these days and i want mine to remain unique.

" This is my gun, There are many like it but this one is mine."
Full Metal Jacket








It wll look better when it is assembled.
:beer::beer:

Hey Ryan, how is your Back? I have a MS Ignition curve for you to try in the Drag Rabbit, it ran a 11.0 @ 131mph
IM me your Email adress and i will send it to you.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

I like it But.. I did do a lot off acid back in the day..

Just sayin


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

im going to have to get in touch with you guys up in portland, i move up there next weekend and my gti is coming with me, turboed 2.0 fully stripped pushing 22psi boost. 

i get it on the dyno saturday to see what it puts down before it gets put on the trailer and moved to oregon. 

i will be living in the milwaukie area. hope to meet you all soon.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Cool, always room for more racing friends. 
The first Event of the Year is Sport Compact Challenge 4/29/12 at Woodburn drag strip 
I am shooting to be there with my 11 second Corrado this year. 
there are a few of us that pit together 
Me 
Repoman Corrado 12.0 117mph 
Bernt Corrado 11.66 120mph 
Aaron Audi 8.50 175mph 
Ryan Rabbit 12.0 117mph 
Chris Rabbit 11.50 120mph 
Eric Scirocco 15.0 98mph 
to name a few. 
I just bought my Snell 2005 Helmet today.


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

ya i got a set of slicks and skinnies to throw on the car for the track, all i need is some time to learn the car 

i need a helmet still, aaron is sponsored by integrated engineering right, there great guys i was just at there shop friday getting a customers of mines car chipped, i hang out with them when i can.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice man, I hope that thing is getting put togather now.. 
My block is bright Red.. well orenge now. lol


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

I got that timing map, I am going to try it and see how it works. Thanks


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

That map is 9.1:1 c16 16vt 
because you are higher comp ratio it will need LESS timing. Retard it a few degrees across the 
RPM range then dial it in on the Dyno MBT or Track for highest MPH.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I am so COMPLETELY Stressed... Tried to install new IM Shaft bearing tonight and completely F'ed them up. $35 down the crapper... so i deside to take the new block back to the machine shop to have them do it But first i checked the oil squirters that i had done by the machine shop... They don't thread.........the holes are wrong.... I WILL NOT MAKE THE SEASON OPENER RACE on the 29th...THAT SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Major :thumbdown::thumbdown: 


Tough luck man..


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

O man that blows, WTF happened with that.. I know you gave them the squirter's. I am sorry to here that. 
:facepalm:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Thank the Racing Gods Just a mushed thread on the oil squirter bolt... ofcourse the one i was trying to put in... a quick fix... yeah.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Thats great news, now you can put that thing together.. 
I will be hitting the dyno this weekend. sorry i could not wait for you to finnish yours up. I am going to try and race on Sunday.. Going for that 10s run..:laugh:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

LMK where and when you are dynoing i can come down.. Remeber that tune i sent you you will need less timing across the curve due to the higher comp ratio. i'd say about 3-4 degrees less to start with.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

yep, I made the changes to it. I have 3 diffrent ones that I am going to try. Going for the most power I can get..


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Started assembling the block tonight. Got the new fans in and ran the wiring and fuel line for 
the surge tank. Planing on having it back in the car on Sunday.
























:beer::beer:


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

It was nice coming by and seeing it starting to come back together. I swear I see that thing in pieces more then together with all the upgrades you are constantly doing. :laugh: Looking good. :thumbup:

I still haven't gotten a ride in the turbo version yet so I might have to hit you up one of these days. :thumbup:


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

get this thing together so I can race you. That is if i don't blow mine up, again.. lol


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

OK We got a lot of work done today.. not finished but close. 
Motor installed, Head valve grind, seat polished, new valve stem seals installed, Wiring cleaned up 
Surge tank installed and wired, just a couple of hoses to install. 
Tomarrow i will fire it up and heat cycle it and retorque the head.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice blue fans, I think I have seen them before. lol 
Glad you got it together. I did my my first fire up last night, I will be re torquing my head today. then its off to tuning..


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Nice. 
I only got 3 hours of work in tonight after Work.. I am BEAT!. 
Head is on, Surge tank is completed, I couldn't find the new exhaust manifold gaskets and the blue rubber stopper for the valve cover gasket tonight so it's a stop at Halsey Import Parts tomarrow... IT WILL BE RUNNING TOMARROW. 

I don't know if i will make the race on sunday.. The delima is I need 500miles on the new block 
and an oil change before i crank the boost up for the real deal..... 
Not Enough Time...


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

What a heart breaker.... Got it up and running tonight:thumbup: 
chased down a small water leak and a small oil leak.. 
tightened up the oil line fitting oil leak gone.. adjusted a water hose clamp water leak gone :thumbup: 
Rev the motor after warm up....  
WICKED ROD KNOCK:banghead::banghead::banghead: 
Pulling the oil pan tomarrow and see WTF.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

How the ****.


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

Damn.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Damn...


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

WTF happend? Its all new. :screwy:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Jones84 said:


> WTF happend? Its all new. :screwy:


 My motor has somewhat brand new internals, ross pistons, scat rods, built at a reputable race shop, rod knock is a bitch...i hate it, its the devil..


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

jettred3 said:


> My motor has somewhat brand new internals, ross pistons, scat rods, built at a reputable race shop, rod knock is a bitch...i hate it, its the devil..


 Sh1t, my motor has less the 1k on it on a full rebuild and i just lifted the head off with to much boost and high comp. I still dont have a knock. I beat the crap out of it too.. 

I feel for you man. I realy wanted you to have this thing done so we can race. 
Let me know if there is anything I can do.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Rod and Main bearings wrong size... OEM the crank was turned .010 years ago and i wasn't told... 
New bearings going in tonight.. no damage it was still on the lift no load on it... pulled the oil pan 
and all looks good. 
Dodge a major bullit... Rookie Mistake I should have mic'd the crank. 
:beer::beer:


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

O man, i bet that thing sounded like a can of marbles.. At least it was something easy and not nasty.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

It lives!!!!!!! It's Alive HAAAA HAAAA HAAAAAAAAAAA! 
[Evil laugh] 

Up and running tonight. A new motor is a hot runner, I took it for a few miles up a few hills trying 
to keep the boost down but hit 20psi a few times.... let it sit and idle when i got back to the shop 
to see if it will maintain temps.... idled for 10 minutes and temp rose to overheat so i shut it down 
bled off the pressure in the coolent bottle and topped it off.. air in the system still. only water for now. 
I need a new hose that goes from the overfill bottle to the metal pipe that connects to the heater core. 
Anybody got one? 
as for the track this weekend I will be going to support my brother in law and his new scirocco but I have decidded to forgo this race due to not enough break in time. This has been a large investment and i won't risk wasting it just to make 1 race. 
In a couple of weeks it will be broke in and ready to run big boost. 
I will post new pics tomarrow. 
:beer::beer:


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Congrats, and smart choice. You'll be happier your waited. :thumbup:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I got hung up on a single exhaust gasket tonight... so tomarrow i will get it home. I did install a new water hose and another trip around the block.... Found the exhaust leak was a gasket #3 
so i called it a night and stopped by my friends place and got a few pics of his 68 Chevelle I painted last summer. 9 second w/ 468 Big Block. 
























:beer::beer:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Took the Corrado for a spin tonight... cooling is good, got the boost controller turned all the way out...15psi only all the wayto 7500rpm.. nice.. but the curse continues, Oil is blowing out the oil pan so tomarrow at noon i got to pull it down and use Grey RTV to seal it up.


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

Glad to see its back on the road, Don. :thumbup:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I finnaly got it finished but i would like to start with a public apoloigy to Jerry for ever doubting him. The oil pan didn't leak......Oil sending unit was leaking.. 
so an easy fix then a romping test drive and the 5 year old alternator failed 
Thanks to JR he did a little midnight autosalvage and got me another ABA alternator. 
I let my brother in law Eric drive it, He was giggleing like a school girl on her first date. 
I had the boost controller turned all the way out so only 15 psi. he said damn this thing gets away from you fast... thats why i warned you about gripping the steering wheel firm before you let the dog off the chain. 
Here are a few pics of the finished motor.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Vids. :thumbup:


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Hay Don, Any work on the dyno yet?? I need to get a trailer lined up if we are doing it this weekend. Hit me up and let me know.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I don't have the Dough for this weekend and i haven't talked to Roy yet. I will Call him tomarrow 
if you still want this weekend for dyno time.

I recovered my headliner.. after 20years it finally started comming off so i couldn't stand it anymore and i recovered it last night.
BTW my wife wanted it to be 100 dollar bills because it's a money pit.lol

So since it is a Rocket........
























Before any haters flame me remember it does have a 500hp rocket engine in it.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Corrado has been running great so i had a go at a Black Supra Turbo... the race was really good untill the Cheap ass Clutch Explodded when i shifted from 9k into 3rd gear.
I new i should have gone to a tried and true Clutchnet clutch. I will be installing one this week.

Cheap chianese knock off.:thumbdown:








I'll post pics of the carnage this week.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

That sucks ass. But I have been there before. 

I took the rabbit out today. I must say that with the lower timing the thing is making some Major power. Way more than i thought. 

I am going to try and get some more tuning done this week.


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

Bummer, so it wasn't the clutch cylinder then.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

No, I installed the new master and bled it to good pressure and the pedal feels right. 
master and slave working then i start the engine and the clutch pedal goes to the floor. 
We believe it is a broken Pressure plate and or Clutch disc... I'll post pics tomarrow.
BTW thank Wayne for the hook up on the Master cyclender.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Well i got the transaxle out tonight after work and here is the carnage....
XTD clutch kits are ****. DON'T WASTE YOUR MONEY.
Inferior metal caused this Pressure plate to break at only 300whp.
















:thumbdown:


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

when are you guys going to get out to the strip next. 

im trying for pir tomorrow night, we will see i have a slick leaking im trying to get it repaired, not sure if it will happen this weekend.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

We are going to race at IFO on Sunday the 27th....
I and a few others will be at PIR tomarrow Night to see Aaron run the audi.


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

dangit i was trying to make it tonight to but had to work late, i need to get a tube in one of my slicks to get it holding air more consistant other than that im ready to run.


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

im shooting for tomorrow night now.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

rabbitchaser said:


> i need to get a tube in one of my slicks to get it holding air more consistant other than that im ready to run.


I don't know if you were intending to put a tube in just one slick, but if you are don't. You need to tube both slicks, not just one.


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

both will get tubed then, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

REPOMAN said:


> No, I installed the new master and bled it to good pressure and the pedal feels right.
> master and slave working then i start the engine and the clutch pedal goes to the floor.
> We believe it is a broken Pressure plate and or Clutch disc... I'll post pics tomarrow.
> BTW thank Wayne for the hook up on the Master cyclender.


No problem. :thumbup:

Damn! That is some carnage. Did that busted up pressure plate damage anything else in the bell housing?

I should be down at the track tonight. Haven't been to the drags at PIR for a couple years. Vanessa might even come down too. :thumbup:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Got the COrrado back together this morning, It is running great i have been joy riding it all morning..
Stopped by Ryans but i missed him he just left.. catch you next time.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Sorry man, went out to breakfast with the fam. I Just missed you. I wanted to go for a ride in it. Or race you in my jetta. I might keep up. LOL


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

Now break in that clutch so you can hit the track this weekend. And try to not beat on it too much until the track.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I'm ready. I just need my other Laptop for data logging at the track.
I just emailed the company i bought the failed clutch kit from. i will post the details of that after i hear back from them.

Hey Wayne, Sandy and i are wanting to do a Camp 18 cruise this year with some VW friends. can you believe it she said she would ride in the Corrado to camp 18 and back....Write that on the calender.lol
We were thinking You and Vanessa, Gary and Ashley, Jarod and Madelon, Eric and Laila would make
a great time with good friends. 
So maybe some time this summer a morning drive to camp 18 for breakfast/lunch.
Brunch is served until 2pm.
LMK
:beer::beer:


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

Sounds good to me and I'm sure Vanessa will be down. My June is booked solid but maybe sometime in July or early August will work. Sunday's are best for Vanessa since she has that day off work.

Sandy will actually set foot into the money pit and go for a ride? Amazing!!! :laugh:


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Hay Don, I broke down and sold my Jetta. I want to get the rabbit on the dyno this week if we can. Give me a call when you get some time as i cant seem to find your Number. lol 
Thanks man


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Had a good run at IFO and Bug Run the Corrado ran 12.26 @ 118mph. Made the semi finals at IFO
and Won 5 silver ladys for the highest MPH at Bug Run....
Car is running good now i need to start a weight loss program.


----------



## jasonbend79 (Jul 19, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

> jasonbend79
> :thumbup::thumbup:


 Gonna need that roll bar soon. the Corrado has gone on a weight loss program. 
Also collecting parts for the 02J shift box mod. 
:beer::beer:


----------



## jasonbend79 (Jul 19, 2007)

Why dont you do the CAE shifter I have one here that would look dam good in your car. :laugh:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I am not familiar with the "CAE"?


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_audi/products/2576/CAE_Ultra_Shifter_MK1_02A_Transaxle


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Here's their site, built for your chasis and tranny setup. 

http://www.cae-racing.de/ 

I have one and it's one of the best mods I've done to the car, next to boost per gear.


----------



## jasonbend79 (Jul 19, 2007)

That is one nice ride.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jasonbend79 (Jul 19, 2007)

Don when you going racing again trying to plan a weekend to come over and race? Got a dyno appointment for next friday soI be ready after that.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I will be racing the 68 Chevelle wensday night at PIR. I plan on racing the Corrado at Pacific Waterlands. I might make a SC at Woodburn in Aug. 
Just let me know when and where you are gonning to be and i will make it. 
I will be out of town last week of july-1st week aug. 
What dyno are you going to tune at? 

I've been tuning on this lately.


----------

